# Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor (B1 S1)



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

Anybody able to find the part # for the pre-cat 02 sensor for the 2.8L 30v?
I called VW and they wont tell me anything without the VIN, and ofcourse i don't have that here


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor (sillysod)*

!??! Why won't VW talk to you without a VIN? They must think you're a complete idiot who doesn't know what engine is in his car. Or a silly sod who... er, oops! Never mind.








Anyway, the OEM sensor (Bosch) PN is 078-906-265-M for ATQ. A $tealer$hip will charge upwards of $200 for it, so I'd make sure it's really the culprit before ordering it. What makes you think it's fubar?
Also, there are cheaper "universal" sensors, but I don't know if they are any good. Anybody else?


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor ()*

VAG COM B1S1 Lambada.... intermittently going on / off so Im sure it's done.
The VW dealers here are terrible the parts guy didn't know what a B5.5 or ATQ was.....
He said he didn't know how to look it up unless he had a VIN.... retarded.
Anyways wanted the part# so I can see if I can find one online somewhere. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Really appreciate it!


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor (sillysod)*

THIS ONE? CLICKY CLICK
OR
USED OEM?
CLICKY


_Modified by sillysod at 9:48 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor (sillysod)*

I wouldn't buy a used one if I were you. Also, check the wiring, especially the connectors before committing to a purchase.


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor (sillysod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sillysod* »_VAG COM B1S1 Lambada.... intermittently going on / off so Im sure it's done.
The VW dealers here are terrible the parts guy didn't know what a B5.5 or ATQ was.....
He said he didn't know how to look it up unless he had a VIN.... retarded.
Anyways wanted the part# so I can see if I can find one online somewhere. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Really appreciate it!

One of the other VW forums I scour had a link for this:
https://www.partslink24.com/pa...in.do
It's free to join. Just create a log-in and follow the usual e-mail validation stuff and you will have access to the same thing the dealer does, pics, part numbers, it even has prices built in though I'm not sure how accurate they are.
I would pull it up for you but I'm away from home and I don't remember my login info







.
Hope this helps!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor (sillysod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sillysod* »_VAG COM B1S1 Lambada.... intermittently going on / off so Im sure it's done.

Just for clarification: do you mean you have a code saying the operation is intermittent, or you logged the signal with your VCDS, and it is jumping around all over the place. If it's the latter, then that's exactly what it's supposed to do...


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor ()*

: The CEL is on and I VAG-COM says that B1S1 is intermittent. i didn't log it.


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor (afawal)*

thanks afawal!


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Part # for PRE-CAT 02 Sensor (sillysod)*

Yeah PL is great. In Europe they charge a lot of money for access. Here it's free








You can get O2 sensors at auto parts stores. They usually offer universal ones which I would stay away from but they typically also have vehicle specific ones that come with the right wiring and connectors.
The two upstream (pre-cat) sensors are the same and the two downstream ones are each different (the two are really the same sensor but have different wire length and connector color/keying).
The one you want is Bosch # 16287
O'Reilly sells them for about $130 and I found them on Amazon for $113 (US): http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-16...ZI4U2
The VW OEM sensors are the same ones Bosch sells directly.


----------

